# Possible strike by easyJet pilots



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

This information was posted on the UK Government website yesterday:

"Possible strike action by Lisbon based easyJet pilots may affect flights from Lisbon on 24, 26 and 31 December, and 1 January. Contact the airline or your travel company for further information."


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Easyjet pilots in France also threatening action


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Now the ground handling agents for many airlines, Groundforce, adding to the agony by striking on 24th and 31st. That's one way of ensuring you're at home with the family I guess.


----------

